# Did you have a baby after winning a free cycle at the Lister clinic?



## katerachel (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi


I am looking to interview a woman who was lucky enough to 'win' a free cycle at the Lister as part of their prize draw - and then went on to have a baby.


If you'd like to know more details please get in touch, my email is [email protected]


Thanks


Kate


----------

